
Amazon rainforest 'close to irreversible tipping point' - sasvari
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/oct/23/amazon-rainforest-close-to-irreversible-tipping-point
======
jammygit
>Forecast suggests rainforest could stop producing enough rain to sustain
itself by 2021

> The report sparked controversy among climate scientists. Some believe the
> tipping point is still 15 to 20 years away, while others say the warning
> accurately reflects the danger that Bolsonaro and global heating pose to the
> Amazon’s survival.

Would this count as an example of a future positive feedback loop?

~~~
pstuart
In what way positive?

~~~
istorical
Just means that it is additive to itself / accelerates.

